# DVI-D Stromsparmodus, Bildschirm geht nicht an



## Hataru (19. März 2019)

Specs:
PSU: 500W Rgb Thermaltake
Mainboard: ASRock A320M-DGS
CPU: Ryzen 3 2200G
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce Gtx 670 Gainward-Edition
RAM: 1x8GB 3000Mhz DDR4
HDD: WesternDigital 500GB

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe nun ein folgendes Problem. Mein Bildschirm LG Flatron-w2240  will nicht funktionieren. Es geht nach dem Starten immer ins Stromsparmodus. Nun weiß ich nicht ob es an den Hardwares liegen oder an der Bildschirm. Mein Mainboard ist auf dem neuestem BIOS Version welches auch mit mein CPU kompatibel ist. Das Netzteil und RAM ist neu auf Amazon bestellt worden. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich will nicht wieder sinnlose Hardwares dazu kaufen und rumtesten bis es funktioniert, mein Budget ist schon ziemlich Knapp an der Kasse und möchte nun ein wenig zusammensparen für ein neues Grafikkarte aka. RX 580. Danke im Voraus. Allgemeines Video dazu: iCloud


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. März 2019)

*AW: Dvi-D Stromsparmodus, Bildschirm geht nicht an*

Kommst Du ins BIOS?


----------



## fotoman (19. März 2019)

*AW: Dvi-D Stromsparmodus, Bildschirm geht nicht an*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kommst Du ins BIOS?


Das wäre auch meine  erste Frage: wird nach dem Herunterfahren und physikalischen Ausschalten des PC (Schalter im Netzteil) und erneutem Starten schon der Bootbildschirm nicht angezeigt?

Was geschieht, wenn vom Linux USB-Stick gebootet wird?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es um Window s10 geht und dass dies remote (von einem anderen PC/Tablet aus) erreichbar ist?

U.U. ist auch das BIOS falsch konfiguriert, die IGP ist als primäre Grafikkarte konfiguriert und das BIOS und/oder Windows erkennen den Monitor an der Grafikkarte nicht.


----------



## Hataru (19. März 2019)

*AW: Dvi-D Stromsparmodus, Bildschirm geht nicht an*

Nein ich kann mit meine Bildschirm nichts anfangen.


----------



## Hataru (19. März 2019)

*AW: Dvi-D Stromsparmodus, Bildschirm geht nicht an*

Ich höre nur wie sich das Computer startet, mehr sehe/höre ich nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. März 2019)

*AW: Dvi-D Stromsparmodus, Bildschirm geht nicht an*



Hataru schrieb:


> Nein ich kann mit meine Bildschirm nichts anfangen.


 Schließe einen anderen an.


----------



## lord_mogul (21. März 2019)

*AW: Dvi-D Stromsparmodus, Bildschirm geht nicht an*

Könnte auch einfach am Monitor liegen. (Nehme mal an der ist auch auf den richtigen Eingang gestellt)
Durfte bei einem Samsung B2230H hier neulich auch 2 Kondensatoren tauschen. LED hat wie wild geblinkt, solange das DVI Kabel angeschlossen war, ging aus, sobald das Kabel ab war. Läuft nach kleiner Lötaktion wieder einwandfrei.
Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist einschicken, ansonsten mal aufmachen und reinschauen ob da was aufgequollen aussieht.


----------

